# Trial Games



## mrt (6. Januar 2003)

Servus,
gibts eigentlich irgendwo Trialgames zum Downloaden?

Thx


----------



## Airborne (6. Januar 2003)

Trail Game 

funzt aber nur mit Java 1.4 und  WIN XP

Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrt (6. Januar 2003)

geht nicht, wenn ich das entpacke bekomm ich nur ein Bild welches ich mir anschauen kann!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (6. Januar 2003)

http://www.ktmexc.de/trialgame/b1_s1.htm

Das issen Trialgame, b ist motorad (1-8) und s ist strecke (1-3)!

Viel spaß


----------



## tobsen (6. Januar 2003)

nur mit win XP is glatt gelogen.

tobi


----------



## mrt (6. Januar 2003)

@ Devil Trial
Danke, hab ich aber schon gekannt, kennt ihr noch mehr


----------



## Airborne (6. Januar 2003)

das ist das gleiche Game, wie das wo ich gepostet hab.

@ tobsen

Jau, nicht nur mit XP? unter welchem OS haste das denn zum laufen bekommen? Und vor allem wie? Bisher hab ich nur von XP-Usern gehört, das sie es zum laufen bekommen haben 

Torsten


----------



## tobsen (6. Januar 2003)

hab s auf m OS X laufen.

tobi


----------



## LoonSky (6. Januar 2003)

@tobsen

hast du ein zusätzliches Java istalliert? bei mir ist das Spiel nämlich ein bissle langsamer zu spielen.


----------



## LoonSky (6. Januar 2003)

@mrt
ich weiß ja nicht ob du das schon kennst, aber für Dosen gibbet noch Elastomania


----------



## mrt (7. Januar 2003)

Dabke, Elastomania kannte ich schon
aber was Du mit den Dosen meinst hab ich nicht begriffen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoonSky (7. Januar 2003)

DOSen ist ein Umgangswort für M$ DOS basierte Rechner. Also alles wo MS Windows drauf läuft, warscheinlich auch dein Rechner ;-)


----------



## mrt (7. Januar 2003)

schon wieder was dazu gelernt,
Danke


----------



## LoonSky (7. Januar 2003)

kein Problem ;-)

Nur solltest du dieses Wort nicht benutzen, wenn ein Ansammlungen PC Freaks in deiner nähe ist


----------



## mrt (7. Januar 2003)

OK


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. Januar 2003)

Aba dos und windows können auch unter Linux laufen mit vm ware... wasn das dann??

Ronny


----------



## LoonSky (7. Januar 2003)

hmm... keine Ahnung, glaub das gilt nur für das 1. Betriebssystem das gestarted wird. Ach hier hab ichs... im WebLexikon Steht folgendes:

Als Dosen werden Rechner bezeichnet, die MS Dos oder MS Windows als Betriebssystem laufen haben. Heutige x86 PC-Systeme starten nicht mehr DOS.....

Tja. UNIX ist schon was feines. Aber nicht für den "Home-Anwender"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (7. Januar 2003)

Unix is doch irgednwo dasselbe wie Linux und Linux is für Jeden.....


Also sind aber Win2000 und XP keine DOSen mehr!!!


----------



## LoonSky (7. Januar 2003)

Ne eigentlich nicht... ich mach aber kein unterschied. ich frach ja nicht vorher: "Hey PC-Mensch, was hast du für ein OS (Betriebssystem)? Sach der dann: "Ähhm meinst du 98?" darauf ich: "achso, ein DOSEN mensch." Also sobald einer was mit Win zu tun hat, direkt DOSEN Mensch für mich... 

Da ich weiß, dass hier sehr viele Win nutzer sind, nahme ich meinen Hass gegen die Winwelt zurück, und sage: "Es lebe Billy Gates!"


----------



## mrt (7. Januar 2003)

gibts nicht noch mehr Spiele außer Elastomania unddem Link, was ihr mir empfohlen habt?


----------



## KAMIkazerider (8. Januar 2003)

auf Plastation  gabs mal ein spiel

MOTO RACER WORLD TOUR

leider msute man das ganze game erst gurchzocken um am ende trail fahren zu dürfen. aber es hat sich gelohnt. es is der hammer
ich würds mal ausprobieren!


----------



## alex_de_luxe (8. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Airborne _
> *Trail Game
> 
> funzt aber nur mit Java 1.4 und  WIN XP
> ...



Ich habe win XP aber wenn ich den Link anklicke, kommen nur so chinesische Schriftzeichen 

kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen oder einen anderen Link geben???

alex


----------



## little_rivergho (8. Januar 2003)

Moto Racer 3 hat einen extra Trialmodus. Der ist ZIEMLICH gut. 

Es ist zwar Motorradtrail - macht aber heftig Spass...


----------



## mrt (8. Januar 2003)

MotoRacer 3, ist das für Playstation 1 oder 2?


----------



## mrt (8. Januar 2003)

@devil-trial,

bei dem Trialgame hab ich was net verstanden,
und zwar was meinst Du mit 
"b ist motorad (1-8) und s ist strecke (1-3)!"

Wo wie und wann muß ich das drücken, stell mich warscheinlich a bissle blöd an.
Danke


----------



## KAMIkazerider (8. Januar 2003)

mrt
also du kannst in der adressleisste hinter dem b eine 1-8 hinmachen und bei s 1-3 hinmachen somit ergen sich neue bikes/strecken


wotorace world tour ist für PS 1


----------



## mrt (9. Januar 2003)

also hab jetzt Moto Racer 3, kann ich Euch allen nur so empfehlen, der Trialmodus ist spitze. Macht echt spaß!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ey-le-an (9. Januar 2003)

woher?


----------



## mrt (9. Januar 2003)

von einem Kumpel ausgeliehen, kann aber auch bei Kaaza downloaden


----------



## mrt (9. Januar 2003)

man muß sich halt noch bei cheats.de die Speicherung runterladen, denn sonst muß man das halbe Spiel durchzocken um den Trialmodus spielen zu können!


----------



## ey-le-an (9. Januar 2003)

ist klar: k++, ed2k, ftp, emule, overnet, dc++, ...


----------



## Necro (10. Januar 2003)

wenn  ich das trialgame entpacke kann ih noch was entpacken,
wohin damit?
liegts daran dasses net funzt? (ich hab win 2000)
und braucht man dazu netscape?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (13. Januar 2003)

Ohh, das Spiel Runterladen ist aber Sträflicher weiß verboten  aber...


----------



## ey-le-an (13. Januar 2003)

...aber wir sind ja hier nicht bei der polizei. auserdem machts ja keiner. stimmts?


----------



## Storm (22. Dezember 2003)

kann mir jemand helfen ???

ich habe jetzt 3  vollversionen auf meinem rechner
und funzeln tut keine


nach dem startbildschirn (da wo man die maschinen und den track auswählen tut ) kommt nichts mehr.??

was mach ich falsch ?

Gruß


----------



## N3X (26. Dezember 2003)

Also was ich so gesehen hab müsste nachdem du dein Moped und den Track ausgewählt hast ein Ordner aufgehen, right?

Dann öffnest du einfach die index.html mitm IE... und dann müsstest du Zocken können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

